# Watching people die



## bazinga (Jun 9, 2010)

I used to spend at least an hour a day watching death/gore videos for months when I was in college. I don't know why I spent so much time on that site. I frequented that site until it got shut down years ago.

I stay away from those kinds of sites now. They didn't used to bother me, but now I have problems with violence getting stuck in my head. I don't know if there is a connection. Makes me feel like a bad person.


----------



## bazinga (Jun 9, 2010)

I wonder if that is considered some kind of disorder. I used to watch ultra violent stuff almost obsessively. I stopped years ago but I still think about very violent stuff daily. Ive mentioned it to a few counselors but I don't think they know what to think.

I wish I had never looked at that stuff. I think it can mess with your mind.


----------



## OGKush (May 3, 2011)

lol I have watched so many gore videos the last couple days I think im desesinsitized... I honestly thought humans werent capable of stuff like that... like those beheadings alive with a knife... or the aftermath of a machete fight... crazy stuff..

but I dunno if it has messed me up, just opened my mind a little, oh and now im ****ing terrified of car accidents after watching this guy get dismembered and he was still alive.. :/


----------



## bazinga (Jun 9, 2010)

Ive seen hundreds of deaths. I became desensitized to it. The website I went to got shut down and I stopped. There have been a few times where I have looked at one or two videos but it doesn't interest me now.

Now I have a lot of problems seeing gore in my head. Sometimes it doesn't bother me but sometimes it causes a great deal of anxiety. I think about violence several times a day.


----------



## bazinga (Jun 9, 2010)

Well.at least I'm not the only one.
Some people have called me disgusting. Its something I don't tell people except a few.


----------



## Kwtrader (Oct 10, 2007)

the things that gore videos have taught me is not to be captured alive by the enemy die fighting or commit suicide. the videos are informative to me to be more cautious about people and situations.

so i don't see the videos as a bad thing.


----------



## bottleofblues (Aug 6, 2008)

I have some really graphic violent dreams sometimes, they're way more gory than anything i've ever seen in a film. Makes me think i'm a bit sick in the head, no idea what they mean.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

It's okay. I like watching people die too. Just in real life.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Might be PTSD?


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

I have been present at the death of several people due to my occupation and it sucks every time. I was there when a loved one died as well. Video doesn't compare to the real thing and its horrible.


----------



## scribe1 (Jun 12, 2012)

I've seen those videos and as bad as the torture/execution stuff gets it's really nothing compared to what god can do to you. Just be in a room with someone dying of cancer and you'll see.


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

I do watch them sometimes, just to de-sensitize myself. Used to really get affected just watching one pic or video.


----------



## Crab claw (May 4, 2013)

*Better to turn that off.*

Yes you are damaging your self by watching that stuff, better to think of nicer things. My father told me one time that people when they get old they either get nicer and nicer or more angry and more angry that was a long long time ago and I have since observed this myself. This garbage isn't worth your time!


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

Aye least it's not happening to me, then it's all fun and games. Hmm kidding..I can't pull away from them either, but eventually it gets repetitive..some of them are so inticing ..I get so caught up. like death so much, makes me feel so alive.. By the way..it's a cold Ice pick that should do the trick, heavy and thick, melt away and you got your fix. The ultimate fix. Ha ..kidding.


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

When people sliced in half and still communicating..s hits beyond bizarre..amazing much the body can endure.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

man.... el bebe was one tough mother****a...


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

Probably some form of PTSD like someone else mentioned.


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

I can't sit through a minute of some cheap horror flick but I'm deeply fascinated with these kinds of videos... it's just another one of my weird fascinations I think.


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

Looking at gory images isnt the same dynamic as watching someone die imho. 

Gory images can be educational. You think medical students practice with coloring books and plastic models?


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

I'm too sensitive to watch someone being tortured to death. On the plus side, that probably means I'm not a psychopath.


----------



## RoseWhiteRoseRed (Apr 14, 2013)

I used to be a member of gore forums (like 3), but I stopped going on there though. recently self-banned myself from one but can't on the other two. I can't take looking at gore anymore, makes me a bit sick now actually.


----------



## hazelblue (Jun 6, 2012)

bottleofblues said:


> I have some really graphic violent dreams sometimes, they're way more gory than anything i've ever seen in a film. Makes me think i'm a bit sick in the head, no idea what they mean.


I get really sick and twisted dreams sometimes, and I don't enjoy them and I wake up disgusted. And I wonder deeply what they mean. Not in a new age spiritual kind of way, but like, "what does it mean about me that I subconsciously delved into this ****?".

But I've never watched a gore clip, apart from one my dad showed me (but didn't tell me first... nice!) and staged tv/film.


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

What the **** is wrong with you people?


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

TicklemeRingo said:


> What the **** is wrong with you people?


I'm normal at least.


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

TicklemeRingo said:


> What the **** is wrong with you people?


Too many things to count ....


----------



## cozynights (Mar 19, 2013)

Watching people suffer is not exactly my type of fun, to be honest. And I don't think it should be anyone's, but who am I to judge


----------



## OGKush (May 3, 2011)

illmatic1 said:


> man.... el bebe was one tough mother****a...


haha he took it like champ

Man those cartels are soo sick, they want you to feel as much pain as possible... those slow beheading videos where they slice your neck and slowly cut it off... just wow :yes


----------



## Twinkiesex (Apr 12, 2013)

Oh God. 

My dad's a police officer. I remember while he was in training he would bring home these dvds that they had to watch (I guess so they knew what they were getting themselves into?) of dead bodies, car crash victims, people killing themselves, just all kinds of really ****ed up ****. He would never let me watch them, but once while he was out, I snuck them into my room and watched all of them. It really REALLY ****ed me up, I think that was the beginning of a downward spiral for me...just to see what human beings are capable of.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

OGKush said:


> haha he took it like champ
> 
> Man those cartels are soo sick, they want you to feel as much pain as possible... those slow beheading videos where they slice your neck and slowly cut it off... just wow :yes


Man, tough is an understatement.... He didn't even flinch when they was smashin his feet up with that 2 by 4.... Or when they cut his ear off... Had me squerming and I was just watching the video....the most gruesome one I saw was this group of los zetas who captured these cgn....it was this guys first time beheading someone and he ducked it up so bad.... Took him like five mins to finish... And when He finnally got through to the esophogas the dude was still screaming so it made this horrible gurgling noise.... Most disturbing **** I've ever seen... Didn't want to look but I coukdnt look away

that was the last time i opened any suspicious email


----------



## jimity (Jan 12, 2011)

sas111 said:


> When people sliced in half and still communicating..s hits beyond bizarre..amazing much the body can endure.


u've watched the video of the viet guy got run over by a truck and was still alive i think.


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

sh-t, there are really evil ppl in this world. What I feel is that these perpetrators should feel a kind of pain that they subject to others. Personally, I'm not one to watch these videos cos I just couldn't bear to see/hear the pain being endured by the ppl suffering it.


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

Yeah, my sister mentioned the viet guy run over by a truck Sad


----------



## AlchemyFire (Mar 4, 2013)

A while back I started looking at Best Gore but that didn't last long. It started with the case of Luka Rocco Magnotta because they said he had posted a video of the murder online, I had never looked anything like that up but for some reason I was intrigued by his case, so I did. I saw a bunch of other **** on that site and a video of a guy being beheaded in the Middle East. I felt so sick after that, it really traumatized me for a while. I'm not into blood and guts and stuff at all, to the point where I even hate horror films. I don't want anything to do with that scene. I hate having seen these things but at least I know what people are capable of, and it disgusts me. Even reading the things people are posting on here are making me feel sick. Maybe I'm too innocent, haha.


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

jimity said:


> u've watched the video of the viet guy got run over by a truck and was still alive i think.


I've seen three of those videos, still fully awake and In half. A new one was posted a bit ago on bestgore, and ync of a train accident..just chatting away. The Viet guy is still alive today I believe.


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

Steve-300 said:


> I'm too sensitive to watch someone being tortured to death. On the plus side, that probably means I'm not a psychopath.


So It means I'm a psychopath if I enjoy watching them.:afr


----------



## fredbloggs02 (Dec 14, 2009)

I hoped by watching videos like this and reading Sade I might desensitize myself to the suffering of others I only superficially felt, overcome my anxiety, and learn more about my nature. I watched real videos of people being killed and brutalized. Nothing has changed so far... It seems only to have shown me a powerful thrill at violence I always had the capacity to feel.

My perseverance seems also to have riven a capacity inside me. I sometimes fall into a depression when I feel a powerful inner hunger for that sharp oscillating thrill. To me it is not the same as the act itself; I might feel disgust and guilt at viscerally harming any perceivable organism or directing such torture myself.


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

TicklemeRingo said:


> What the **** is wrong with you people?


----------



## Rocklover639 (Jan 3, 2011)

Yeah man I was the same but I stopped watching those videos because I feel something bad can happen when a person has SAD+watches those videos. There was recently a shooting around my town with the person being around my age so I stopped watching them.


----------



## Crimson Lotus (Jul 26, 2013)

I watch a lot of combat footage and that sometimes include execution and other openly violent scenes. 

It may sound odd but over the years I've found that it has given me quite a lot of perspective about life, watching so many horrible situations really makes you sit back and think about you own reality and suddenly your issues don't seem as serious and you are just happy to be able to live a safe, comfortable life.

At least, that's what happened to me.


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

Why are we too blind to see
that the ones we hurt
Are you and me?


----------



## JimS90 (May 19, 2013)

Morbid curiosity. I looked at liveleak a lot previously, but found it had a negative effect on my mental health.


----------



## Serephina (Apr 13, 2010)

Twinkiesex said:


> Oh God.
> 
> My dad's a police officer. I remember while he was in training he would bring home these dvds that they had to watch (I guess so they knew what they were getting themselves into?) of dead bodies, car crash victims, people killing themselves, just all kinds of really ****ed up ****. He would never let me watch them, but once while he was out, I snuck them into my room and watched all of them. It really REALLY ****ed me up, I think that was the beginning of a downward spiral for me...just to see what human beings are capable of.


I agree with your last sentence. At some deep, subconscious level I think an overload of watching(or even just reading about), all the horrors human beings can inflict upon one another is very damaging ....... and as I type that it seems SO obvious that it would cause Social Anxiety.


----------



## wrongnumber (May 24, 2009)

I'm too sensitive to view this material. I also saw someone euthanised in a documentary and, even though it was portrayed with compassion, that haunted me and made me form more conservative views on euthanasia (though I'm still pro it).


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

wrongnumber said:


> I'm too *sensible* to view this material.


 ^Fixed that for you.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I don't see the appeal. To traumatize oneself again by viewing it, I mean after hearing about trauma already and all the bad things that happen out there, why do it? Why deliberately traumatize yourself is what I'm asking, I guess.


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

I admit, at some level I also have a fascination with gore, but I think it falls more under the category of morbid curiosity. I haven't tried watching gore videos, and I don't think I could handle them, but I've looked at quite a few gore photos over the years. I think they have a negative emotional impact on me, apart from a brief feeling of excitement.


----------



## keep2myself (Aug 14, 2012)

Just look around you, people are dying all around you, albeit to slowly for you to notice.
Yes, life is horrendous, humanity has progressed, but just turn on the TV, and tell me what you see. Everyone loves death and dying, as long as it's someone else, it is part of mother nature, and we are naturally born killers, just that now we don't have to kill, you just go the store for your meat now.


----------



## Lazarusx (Apr 14, 2013)

I think it goes way back in our history as a species, the romans would glorify violence and death as a means of entertainment within the collesseum amphitheater. 

And you know what, we still do it now. Look at films like Saw or Hostel, where the sole purpose of the film is to show as much gore as possible, and people still pay to see it.

There might be less people these days watching real-life gore and violence, but there's still a deep ingrained curiosity about it and that's evident with the film and entertainment industry


----------



## Alkalinity (Mar 10, 2013)

Those sites traumatized me. I remember watching that Luka Magnotta video and I had nightmares about it for days.

I hate my curiousity..


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

whats the point of watching people getting killed?


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

Alkalinity said:


> Those sites traumatized me. I remember watching that Luka Magnotta video and I had nightmares about it for days.
> 
> I hate my curiousity..


I just read on Wikipedia who this guy was. That poor, poor Chinese student  :sigh
I know Canada doesn't have the death penalty but this guy seriously deserves it.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I've only watched someone die once in my life (my grandma), and it was an unpleasant experience. Scarred me, actually. 

I don't view those sites as entertainment. If you want to be scared, look at horror movies. Those are fake, nobody gets hurt, and it can titilate your scare sense all you want.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

you should watch Dexter if you like watching them die


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

It's all nice and fun to watch people on videos online be tortured and killed from the safe comfort of your own home.

:no


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

bazinga said:


> I used to spend at least an hour a day watching death/gore videos for months when I was in college.





sas111 said:


> I've seen three of those videos, still fully awake and In half. A new one was posted a bit ago on bestgore, and ync of a train accident..just chatting away. The Viet guy is still alive today I believe.


----------



## Serephina (Apr 13, 2010)

Some of it is morbid curiosity, of course, but I think there's also a very primitive instinct to want to know what all possible dangers in life are so that we can avoid them or equip ourselves to cope with them. 

I think there's also an element of this when people 'rubberneck' vehicle accidents .... a subconscious need to understand what happened and how the individual can avoid it happening to them. A previous poster mentioned that he had made the decision 'never to be taken alive' after watching torture vids.


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

keep2myself said:


> Just look around you, people are dying all around you, albeit to slowly for you to notice.
> Yes, life is horrendous, humanity has progressed, but just turn on the TV, and tell me what you see. Everyone loves death and dying, as long as it's someone else, it is part of mother nature, and we are naturally born killers, just that now we don't have to kill, you just go the store for your meat now.


I agree, but I don't necessarily see a problem with that. To quote the band Para Roach, it's in our nature to kill. More specifically, it's in our nature to hunt, kill and disembowel animals for food. It's also in our nature (perhaps to a lesser degree) to fight one another at times, and more rarely to kill each other. I think we're hardwired to have a certain capacity for violence, just because that helped us survive.

Obviously modern society is far different from the African savannah, and for better or worse, we've really insulated ourselves from death and danger, blood and gore. In doing so I think we've sanitized our lives to the point that we can't even grasp how fragile and fleshy we are. How can we understand what _life_ essentially means when we are no longer intimately acquainted with death?

Gore reveals our bodies for the biological machines that they really are. I see that as a truth that we struggle to keep hidden. We implicitly consider ourselves god-like, having ascended far beyond the animals we may once have been.. But all we are is super-intelligent apes, and some aspects of our nature may never change, no matter how much society advances.

That being said, don't watch videos of people being murdered, kids. It'll **** you up.


----------

